# Making an Escape Proof Crate?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have a friend who is fostering a pittie who is an escape artist. I lent her a Vari Kennel and I think Pickle (the dog) is pushing out the door right now. I know I've seen posts on here from folks who rigged crates so that their dogs couldn't escape. Could you share pictures and ideas please? My friend will be reading this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Zip ties, only thing that worked for Caja. You can get reusable ones at Home Depot. Looked at one of the Lowe's and they didn't have them. Drill a hole just big enough for the tie in the Vari Kennel. We only used 2 but more can used depending on how the dog is getting out.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure of any ideas on how to make one...









I've seen these recommended...they are expensive though.

http://www.elitek9.com/Crates/index.htm


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I should add that she needs an affordable solution. This dog is an unplanned foster (someone dumped her in a park) and does not have rescue backing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I used the zip ties on the wire crate I have and a carabiner (sp?) on the door latch.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd try the zip ties idea like others have mentioned. 

Seems like it may work...

How is the dog busting out of the clink?


----------

